# Reptile boarding in Coventry, West Midlands



## Tinks315 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi does anyone know anyone that looks after bearded dragons over holiday periods? 
Many thanks


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey guys :mf_dribble: you will struggle with a boarding house etc as too many risks involved (cross infection etc) your best bet is someone to go in and check on your animals for you 

ttfn :2thumb:


----------

